# cabin air filter



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The trim on the right of glove box.

2 trims on the center console. 

5 bolts on the glove box. 

Youtube also has tutorials.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)




----------

